# Door Hinge Mortises



## joepike (Apr 15, 2011)

Greetings! I am a router virgin who is waiting for his first router to arrive via UPS (Bosch Plunge and Fixed Base Kit 1617EVSPK). The main reason I bought this is because I've decided to replace 10 interior doors, and after chiseling out the hinge mortises on the first one, I want to speed up the process (and I'm pretty sure my accuracy will improve with a router!). I need advice on either how to make a jig of my own (again, something I've never done) or if there is a product-preferably not made of plastic-on the market that is worth purchasing. Any/all suggestions would be most gratefully appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Welcome,
You can make your own jig from plywood or even MDF. Plywood wood be preferable & more durable. If you make your own the corners do not have to be rounded off like the hinge if that's the style of hinge you are installing. The router bit (1/2" bottom bit or mortise bit usually) will leave a 1/4" corner naturally which will fit the hinge. If installing square corner hinges just use your chisel to square up the corners. 

You have quite a few doors to do & being new to this I would buy a template to fit your door & hinges to eliminate inconsistancy. Every door will be the same. Here's a link for some template that are not priced out of this world & are very accurate to use. Just find the template for your situation & you will probably find a local supplier also. Price for this jig is around $60.00. Most commercial jigs use a 5/8"od template guide with a 1/2" dia. template or mortising bit.

Templaco Tools: Full Price List Router Jigs, Door Tools, Door Lock Installation Kits


----------



## joepike (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Your welcome. I'm sure there will be some more to come.


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

joepike said:


> Greetings! I am a router virgin who is waiting for his first router to arrive via UPS (Bosch Plunge and Fixed Base Kit 1617EVSPK). The main reason I bought this is because I've decided to replace 10 interior doors, and after chiseling out the hinge mortises on the first one, I want to speed up the process (and I'm pretty sure my accuracy will improve with a router!). I need advice on either how to make a jig of my own (again, something I've never done) or if there is a product-preferably not made of plastic-on the market that is worth purchasing. Any/all suggestions would be most gratefully appreciated. Thanks!


Hi Mark you can always try this porter cable hinge template, i used it before and work well. thats the less expensive again works well, unless if you have some real big doors, then i will recomend the other one, (more money). Amazon.com: Porter-Cable 59370 Door Hinge Template: Jean Chapel: Home Improvement


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

Amazon.com: Porter-Cable 59381 Hinge Butt Template Kit: Home Improvement


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

and also you will need to get this latch template, and before you aproche the doors you can allwas practice with a 2x4 the same thicknes as any other 1 3/8 thick door, at firs i was a little skeptical, but i gave it atry, and worked out well, i was ahappy camper then, and if you have square hinges, also buy the corner chisel, makes ita lot easier.to chisel out the corners, i felt it was worth it, under 60 $, good luck!


----------



## joepike (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks, Ron. I noticed that jig while browsing the net, and a number of reviews were negative because it's made of plastic. I went ahead and ordered a Templaco single pocket template as the hinge spacing is not uniform on all of the doors I am replacing. Looking forward to its arrival! 

That said, I do now have another question as all of this is brand new to me. James mentioned that most commercial jigs use "a 5/8"od template guide", and I do not know what this is. Can someone please explain? Thanks in advance!


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

this is the template guide, and also you need to order the 1/2 inch straight bit for the router Porter Cable 42045 Template Guide | Tools Plus


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

check out home depot you can get like all 7 different guides with the nut for 40$


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

Porter Cable 42237 Lock Nut | Tools Plus


----------



## drainman (Mar 25, 2006)

trend router catalog have jigs that u need


----------



## joepike (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks again for the help. I feel rather stupid asking such base questions, but the last woodworking project I embarked upon was attempting to make an incline planed bookshelf 35 years ago in junior high-and I failed!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Amazon.com: milescraft door hinge mortising kit Home Improvement

Amazon.com: corner chisel Home Improvement

========


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

joepike said:


> Greetings! I am a router virgin who is waiting for his first router to arrive via UPS (Bosch Plunge and Fixed Base Kit 1617EVSPK). The main reason I bought this is because I've decided to replace 10 interior doors, and after chiseling out the hinge mortises on the first one, I want to speed up the process (and I'm pretty sure my accuracy will improve with a router!). I need advice on either how to make a jig of my own (again, something I've never done) or if there is a product-preferably not made of plastic-on the market that is worth purchasing. Any/all suggestions would be most gratefully appreciated. Thanks!


Hi Mark - I have the kit Bj referenced and it works very well. A little pricier but having the distinct advantage of preserveing spacing from the door jam to the door is this one from Lee Valley. It requires either a 5/8" guide bushing and 1/2" bit or a 1/2" mortising bit with a 5/8" shank mounted bearing
The Original Carey Template Hinge Mortising System - Lee Valley Tools

They also have the latch and striker templates.
Good luck


----------



## joepike (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks, John. That looks like a really well built piece, and the cost isn't too high.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Mark,
I have a couple templaco single hinge templates you ordered & it's a good choice if you are using same jamb mortises & they are all a little different. You do need as said a 5/8"od guide bushing & a 1/2" straight or mortise bit (the cutter is along the side & bottom). You can also get the 1/2" mortising bit with a 5/8" bearing which takes the place of the template guide.

You don't need to buy a set of template guides. You can just buy the singe template guide from Rockler, Woodcraft or any hardware store the deals in tool sales. The bit you can get at Home Depot or Lowe's. They are pretty common.

Hinge Mortising Router Bits - Rockler Woodworking Tools 
Guide Bushings - Rockler Woodworking Tools
Amazon.com: Woodhaven 8500 Mortise Bit: Home Improvement


----------

